# Mail username



## FlorinMarian (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello guys !
I'm running FreeBSD 10.1 and I have a little problem.
With httpd installed and webserver running every mail goes to receiver with same name/email.
Configuration:

```
private $smtpServer = 'personal.hydra-telecom.ro';
    private $port = '465';
    private $timeout = '45';
    private $username = '[email]admin@gaming-area.ro[/email]';
    private $password = 'XXXXXXXXXX';
    private $newline = "\n";
```
Always emails goes in SPAM with these names: World Wide Web Owner <www@gaming-area.ro>

Hope somebody will can help me, thanks !


----------



## gkontos (Jul 15, 2017)

Irrelevant from FreeBSD + Unsupported version.


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 15, 2017)

Firstly, did you mention httpd and mean Apache Web Server, didn't you?
Secondly, I don't use Apache but I don't think so it supports any MTA with any plugin.
Finally, grep the text you want to change. Sometimes it helps.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2017)

FlorinMarian said:


> I'm running FreeBSD 10.1 and I have a little problem.



Please upgrade to a supported version, FreeBSD 10.1 has been End-of-Life since December 2016.
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

